# Memory stick vs External hard drive



## tkdghk0831 (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to get something that i could use for backup/restore data (picture, games, videos, musics, etc)

I had to go through pretty frequent reinstalling os and whatnot that wiped out whole stuffs..

Im tired of redownloading and reinstalling things, so id like to store them..

So.. which one do u think its better? If theres difference, id prefer that could send/receive files faster..!!!


----------



## portdog77 (May 4, 2012)

1TB and larger External Hard Drives are quite affordable now. I would look at getting one of those. Do some research and find a good back-up application.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

tkdghk0831 said:


> ... id prefer that could send/receive files faster..!!!


Then you might want to consider upgrading to USB3 and using that... (i.e., buy a PCI-E card that gives USB3 functionality to PC).

Realistically, it is hard to say that one is faster than another without comparing two chosen ones (USB flash drive is not inherently faster than USB hard drive or vice versa). There are other options, such as eSATA hard drives for external storage... 

eSATA should be faster than USB2, although your chosen eSATA device might (might) be far slower than the USB one, so it is not that simple. 

It also depends on your budget on potential devices you could have, plus your current computer setup...

Really if it is just for backup, it should not matter too much what you pick, just get the size you need (I assume you will not be performing backups every 5 minutes when I say this...).


----------



## tkdghk0831 (Aug 17, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Then you might want to consider upgrading to USB3 and using that... (i.e., buy a PCI-E card that gives USB3 functionality to PC).
> 
> Realistically, it is hard to say that one is faster than another without comparing two chosen ones (USB flash drive is not inherently faster than USB hard drive or vice versa). There are other options, such as eSATA hard drives for external storage...
> 
> ...


The reason I started to feel like wanting external device is that I felt tired of redownloading softwares I use, which is at least around 5~6gb.. downloading that, would take at least 6~8hrs which is the best case without being "downloading interrupted"..

You mentioned about USB3 device.. So you're saying USB3 is typically "faster" than USB2? my laptop has USB3 port, and i didnt know the difference between USB2 and 3....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most effective backup, that I have found, is an external Hdd and use a imaging software and store the image(s) on the external drive. Disconnect the external drive when it's not in use to insure the data is safe from any intrusions. I make a new image about twice a month.
Acronis is a very reliable imaging software that SeaGate and WD offer a free version of.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For backups, use HDD's. Either internal or external.

As for software downloads, I use DVD-RW discs. Then as the software changes or updates, you can simply rewrite the DVD.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

tkdghk0831 said:


> ...So you're saying USB3 is typically "faster" than USB2? my laptop has USB3 port, and i didnt know the difference between USB2 and 3....





http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/usb-3-0-vs-usb-2-0-much-204216261.html said:


> "10 times faster" on paper"
> ...
> "In addition to the speed gains, USB 3.0 is a step forward in other ways. USB 3.0 allows simultaneous reading and writing between two connected devices."


----------

